# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Charlotte 12/28/05 6:30CT - CSN Chicago/WJZY/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

<center>*Cat Scratch Fever*








 vs. 









*Season Records*
*Chicago Bulls (12-15)  @ Charlotte Bobcats (9-19)  

Wednesday December 28, 2005 6:30 CT @ Charlotte Bobcats Arena

<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*






































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY*

*VS* 





































*UNC-6'1-FELTON <> Kentucky-6'5-BOGANS <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> UNC-6'9-MAY <> Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*








*scenes from the last game*




























starting lineups to be updated if necessary</center>


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Robertcats are playing tonight in Atlanta, so we've got that working for us, and they're an uninspired 5-8 at home. Okafor is doubtful; Rush might give it a go.

This falls into the "if you don't win this one, then what ARE you going to win?" category imo.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

It'd be nice if the Bulls could play defense well enough to make Gerald Wallace miss a few shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They beat Atlanta this evening. 93-90.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The Robertcats are playing tonight in Atlanta, so we've got that working for us, and they're an uninspired 5-8 at home. Okafor is doubtful; Rush might give it a go.
> 
> This falls into the "if you don't win this one, then what ARE you going to win?" category imo.


On paper, this is just what the doctor ordered to cure a losing streak.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.channel3000.com/nba/5689540/detail.html



> The Chicago Bulls try to put the brakes on a season-worst four-game losing streak tonight, as they visit the Bobcats at Charlotte Bobcats Arena.
> 
> This is the third of four meetings this season between the clubs. The teams split a pair of contests at the United Center. The Bobcats will host Chicago once again on March 31, 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 











go bulls. skin those cats alive. impale them on your bloody horns. meow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/team-bulls.asp


*Pesky Kitty Cats*

_Surely the Bulls feel like a clearly superior team to the second-year franchise Charlotte Bobcats, but looking at the two previous contests, the teams are much closer than their records may indicate. The Bobcats are comprised of former NCAA national champions Emeka Okafor, Raymond Felton and Sean May and led by veteran Gerald Wallace. The Bulls have Ben Gordon and Chris Duhon who both won college hoops' top prize, and Andres Nocioni who owns a gold medal. With rosters filled with so much youth, both teams fight and claw on every play and that has been the case in the two games they have split so far this season. Tonight, (CSN/7 p.m) the teams square off in already their third matchup, with pride on the line._


----------



## allie49er (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anybody know if Eddie Basden is activated for tonight? 30 of us Charlotte 49er fans are going to the game tonight to support him (and the Bulls of course). Just wondering if any of you know.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We win this game. Bobcats played last night. Wallace had 5 blocks.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Think Badson is on IR....I'm a Charlotte, Bulls fan and will be at the game. Just hope we can get out of this slump....One personal Record is, I've seen the Bulls play 5 times since '94...and they have always won. I hope they can keep that record going....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Xantos said:


> Think Badson is on IR....I'm a Charlotte, Bulls fan and will be at the game. Just hope we can get out of this slump....One personal Record is, I've seen the Bulls play 5 times since '94...and they have always won. I hope they can keep that record going....


Well lets hope they make it 6 from 6 for you.

Hopefully for a bulls win and a knicks lost tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles said in the pregame that this was as close to a "must win" as one can get.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

got tomandred on the chicago feed tonight. finally. 

looking forward to more gems like: nocioni put some argentinian on that move.

very early bulls playing with a sense of urgency.

gotta stop primo.

nice drive by deng.

****. kirk already with two fouls. 

gordon in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls ahead 21-18. Hinrich has 2 fouls. Will be interesting to see if we can win without him playing as many minutes as he usually plays.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams cant throw it in the ocean! Charlotte shooting 27% yet are down by only 2 pts. Gordon is 1-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

down by 1 after 1. 41% to 30% by charlotte. 

They are 7-10 in fts and we are 1-5. THATS the difference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

charlotte on a 9-0 run. Up by 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls two quick baskets to cut it to a one point game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Brezec has 11/7.

we're being outrebounded 17-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are 1-7 in fts. No sense in that at all!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler has a team high 5 pts. We know we are in trouble when Tyson is our leading scorer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

geez, our guys look lost...again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chandler 7 pts 5 rebounds.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng with a nice cut to the hole.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

brevin knight with the ankle sprain. will not return.

allen gets the bulls within 2 

43-41

deng ties it.

ely answers

foul on jones

pargo in for hinrich

pargo
duhon
allen
songaila
deng


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

just kind of a flat game all around


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

45-45


bleh


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> just kind of a flat game all around



kinda like these game threads lately. must be the holidays.

45-45 at the half


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now Brevin Knight out for the game too. It's gonna be beyond sad if we can't win tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

naturally, there is activity in the eddy thread.


:|


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songalia showed up! 

Fts is the difference in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> naturally, there is activity in the eddy thread.
> 
> 
> :|




Eddy is having a nice game. His team is down by 10 at this point in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 16 as well. Knicks down 9.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> naturally, there is activity in the eddy thread.
> 
> 
> :|


I feel a sudden pang of guilt.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Free Throws :dead:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by five!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng boy goes wild

bulls up by 5


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finally taking advantage of a tired and banged up team! Up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4-12 in fts!! Awful. 

Good news is we are pulling away. Ahead by 9


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what time is it?

it's time to put the foot on the neck. time to throttle.

phantom foul on sweetney.

that is BS.

replay shows it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I've just turned on the radio and Wennington said the bulls had 19 fouls called on them? WTF?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And Nocioni gets clobbered going to the hole, and once again no call.

Now it's Bulls 21 fouls, Bobcats 9. It's ridiculous.

It's no wonder our team doesn't go to the hole more often, they have to be getting tired of drawing contact and never getting a foul called.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what's the role of ben in this team?a player who gets in the game when one of our guards has foul trouble?ohhhhhhh trade the poor fellow somewhere where he will play,he leaves in invisible duhon and gordon out?he has a problem with ben


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh man. sweetney with 5 fouls.

and when we do get to the line. we miss.

technical foul on skiles.

skiles: ****ing **** bull****

lol.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what's skiles thinking,duhon can't make a layup,take him off the pathetic man off the court


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Jeez. Playing like this against a lineup featuring Matt Carroll and Kevin Burleson is a little depressing.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

CHandler is the least offensively gifted player since George Muresan.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone know what happened to Brevin Knight?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

omg tyson with the finger roll? ouch.
thank goodness the refs are calling palming tonight. bobcats turns it back over.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon never sees a shot he won't take.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

thekid said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Brevin Knight?


twisted ankle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what was that tyson? a runner?

comcast shows tysons dad who is at the game.

_verrrry_ handsome man. wow.

damn. bulls are letting the cat dictate. 

burleson (who?) with the buzzer beater.

come on.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

**** up,we are loosing from ely,burleson and caroll,what's wrong with this team? :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

thekid said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Brevin Knight?


I have the same rotisserie-inspired question, and I missed most of the first half. Help us fantasy addicts out, please!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

15 offensive rebounds for the Bobcats :sigh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Where has the Jib gone?

Jib + average talent = better team for short team.

Talent + No jib = self destructing playoff team.

Some talent + some jib = unlimited potential. We are short on the talent part big time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I have the same rotisserie-inspired question, and I missed most of the first half. Help us fantasy addicts out, please!


twisted ankle - out rest of game


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's PARGO TIME


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> what was that tyson? a runner?
> 
> comcast shows tysons dad who is at the game.
> 
> _verrrry_ handsome man. wow.



there's something I can say I didn't (Ever Want To) see.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

that never hit the iron...
that never hit the iron...
that never hit the iron...

oooookaaaaayyyy.

lol at least we have red kerr


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This team will be ranked somewhere better then 03-04 but somewhere worse then 02-03


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Scott May - Is it time to dust of your "season is a wash thread"?????????


Seriously disgusted with the no heart playing Bulls. Chandler is a friggin disaster. Hinrich is sooooo overrated I hate knsas even more. Songalia should GONElia.

This team is rediculous. Skiles has lost control.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 10. Are we going to lose another one?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Not looking good. No Okafor and May? No problem :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is downright embarassing.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Down by 10. Are we going to lose another one?



Sure looks like it


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Down by 10. Are we going to lose another one?


of course


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This year is turning out to be as frustrating as last year was amazingly enjoyable


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This is downright embarassing.


can we change our forum moto to this?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never seen the Bulls play this bad as this beginning 4th quarter since the 2000 Bulls.

Sweetney got geeked bad on that play.

Thank goodness Tyson is in. We're coming back


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's time to bring Tim Thomas back, start Tim Thomas, Pike and Pargo. 


Remember: "everything can change with a poke in the eye!"


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Spongy, the Bulls need Rex to come play for them.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

only 7 now, we can stilll...dammit bogans! only 10 :/


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Again, I proclaim Deng as the only untouchable on the team!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The emperor is naked!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fts. They have made 10 more than we have.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The clock is not our friend right now.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Unbelievable how we finally play a good game on defense, and our offense looks like a grade-school team.

The worst part is, the Wiz lost tonight meaning we could have moved back into the 8th spot with a win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Their bigs beat our bigs hands down! And okafor DNP. :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We continue to miss fts 6-17.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is one of the saddest post-dynasty games I've seen. Right now we're an AWFUL team and mentally we're even worse. Something has to be done real quick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Does anyone think Hinrich is playing good basketball lately?

Maybe this is subtle, but ...

He's not fighting through screens. He's going under them and switching onto guys he can't guard.

Just now, he's been boxed out by Wallace who's getting offensive boards.

These are the little things you expect him to do well.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

It's also pretty disgusting that we are getting killed on the boards, yet Skiles just goes smaller.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

> It's also pretty disgusting that we are getting killed on the boards, yet Skiles just goes smaller.


...because we can't go bigger.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Give skiles credit. He's still trying to win this.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

my major worry is our draft picks and cap space might not solve our problems.

If Aldridge is gone, or isn't particularly good. Or people sign else where.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Celtics play GSW in about a half hour. If they win, they pass the bulls in the standings (for 8th spot).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls offense has been incredibly weak the past 5 games.

They've scored 80, 91, 77, 100, and 92. 88 per game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The Robertcats are playing tonight in Atlanta, so we've got that working for us, and they're an uninspired 5-8 at home. Okafor is doubtful; Rush might give it a go.
> 
> This falls into the "if you don't win this one, then what ARE you going to win?" category imo.


Deep breath.

This feels like a post I might have used to make in the "Season Is a Wash" thread.

We just lost to a bad team that was 5-8 on its own floor, that was returning from a tough road game last night, that didn't have its second-best player (and best defender/rebounder) available, and that lost its best player in the first half. And we lost in the worst possible fashion, by getting sodomized on the glass.

Like I said, if you can't win that sort of a game, then what sort of a game can you win?

Maybe they should call a coaches-only practice. Maybe the team needs to go bowling. Maybe the bench players should get a chance to start. Maybe Pax needs to make a non-earth-shattering hockey-style trade to shake things up.

I can't stress enough how important it is that this team not take too big of a step back before reinforcements arrive. Tonight's game was as ugly as any of the ugly games we've had this year.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

dsouljah9 said:


> ...because we can't go bigger.


Sure we can, we could play Tyson, Songaila, Deng, Nocioni and Kirk/Duhon. Instead of having Deng at the 4 and one of our guards playing the 3, which is what Skiles did.

Nocioni started a few games at SG last season, and at least we would have a size advantage at the 2 and 3 that way.

It's most likely not a rest-of-the-season solution, but with Gordon and Hinrich playing like crap right now, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Like I said, if you can't win that sort of a game, then what sort of a game can you win?


Good question



> I can't stress enough how important it is that this team not take too big of a step back before reinforcements arrive. Tonight's game was as ugly as any of the ugly games we've had this year.


I agree


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need a GM move. a Ronald Dupree like move..I'm serious


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott Skiles is not available for comment to the press yet..

He's still meeting with the team, probably ripping into them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am on board with the idea that a trade needs to be made. We are just too damn small. 

The bigs lost the game. They had 9 of our 24 t/o. 

Of course fts hurt us as well, but it was mainly the bigs and I never counted Nocioni as one of our bigs, counting him they had 11 of our 24 t/o's.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame

Xvid AVI. 7.79mb 3:02min
video : 500kbps 320x240
audio: 32kbps mono

you have to wait before you download. still uploading.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I am on board with the idea that a trade needs to be made. We are just too damn small.
> 
> The bigs lost the game. They had 9 of our 24 t/o.
> 
> Of course fts hurt us as well, but it was mainly the bigs and I never counted Nocioni as one of our bigs, counting him they had 11 of our 24 t/o's.


Yep. We largely got shot over all night too. Ely 20 points and 8 boards. Brezec got 17 points and 14 boards. Jeez.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame
> 
> Xvid AVI. 7.79mb 3:02min
> video : 500kbps 320x240
> ...


Could you give me the jist... I'm sitting here trying to pretend I'm paying attention to my mom and wife talk about what we're going to do when my 7 month old goes off to high school!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

what is jib??

is it something the bulls board came up with?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Yep. We largely got shot over all night too. Ely 20 points and 8 boards. Brezec got 17 points and 14 boards. Jeez.



Ouch !! 


Our Steelo has been peeped 

Last years team was built around the fact that we had a huge physical c/pf combination and then we removed all the size and physical aspect from it and it is catching up with us.

A team full of 6'8 and under players trying to play physical over 82 games is a joke this isnt colege basketball.

Our edge was that we could pound the ball inside in the first and third quarters and then use our quick physical perimeter players to wear you down.

We should chuck it all and play like the suns no need in getting our heads beat in playing a style that we are unsuited to play anymore .


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> what is jib??
> 
> is it something the bulls board came up with?


Jib is essentially character, or character in basketball players. We often use it to mean good character. If we don't like the way a player does his thing on the court, we may say "We don't like the cut of his jib."

Jib came to prominence on this board a few years back. I think FJ of Rockaway (now SausageKingOfChicago) had a lot to do with it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Could you give me the jist... I'm sitting here trying to pretend I'm paying attention to my mom and wife talk about what we're going to do when my 7 month old goes off to high school!


 sorry, something is wrong with my connection..Hopefully it'll be up in 10 minutes.

What killed us were turnovers, 24 second chance points, their FT's.

They started making a run at us and pressured us, we lost our poise.

We said we had good ball movement, we were shooting well but then all of a sudden each guy started to overdribble and got greedy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok, it should be up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Street Danser (Dec 17, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Deep breath.
> Like I said, if you can't win that sort of a game, then what sort of a game can you win?


vs Portland or Houston probably.

Two problems:
1. Bulls not have a motivation to win... 
2. ...and have too many small players.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, before the game, Skiles said this was a must win, and then :sigh:


----------

